# Is my pup really a pit?



## NewPitOnwer1974 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, I just purchased a puppy from someone off a local shopping site. He claimed it was a Pit puppy, Fullblooded. I'm starting to have doubts that it is pure. The ears on my pup stand straight up. He alos appears alot smaller then most of the pictures i have seen of pit pups on the internet. Is it common for the ears to me standing straight up like that? Please let me know.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Your first mistake is you brought a dog off of a local shopping site I'm guessing Craigslist or Kijiji. No good breeder will be likly to sell off of these sites. Actually most don't advertise about their litters.

Without photos we can't tell you a thing, and Puppies look alike so it's very hard to tell what breed they are at a young age.

IMO, run away and find a good breeder which there are a ton of them on this site. You'd be better off if you do not buy from this person.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i dont know if its common but the can stand up from time to time. personally i have noticed that every pitbulls ear are different. there seems to be no real standard jmo. ok now on to the next thing about your pup being smaller than other pitbulls. to be fair you have to compare apples to apples. most of the pics you might see online of pitbulls may be actually bullies. do you have any papers for your pup? without papers you can never prove its a true APBT. but if it looks like a duck and walks like a duck its a pitbull..lol. post some pics and im sure you will get more expert advice than mine. good luck and welcome to GP.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

have any pics of bim so we can see if he is?!


----------



## Coco Loco (Jan 4, 2010)

Pit puppy? What breed? American Stafforfshire Terrier? American Pit Bull Terrier? Staffordshire Bull Terrier? So many questions.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

standard size for an APBT is 35-55lbs there are bigger dogs 55-75 but anything really big is most likely a bully. Post some pictures and we can help you getter. Oh an ears can stand straight up on some APBT's


----------



## NewPitOnwer1974 (Jan 11, 2010)

Do u have verizon wireless cell phone service? If so i can send you picture message of the pup.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

i think u gotta upload some pics bud so we can really be able to tell you


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

can it be any cell phone? 505 203 9586 try and I will see if I can tell


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks way to young at least for me to tell what it could be. But isn't the stripe between the eyes a breed characteristic?


----------



## NewPitOnwer1974 (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah i really dont know. The guy I bought him from said he is 5 weeks old.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

NewPitOnwer1974 said:


> yeah i really dont know. The guy I bought him from said he is 5 weeks old.


You have it at ur place away from the mom at 5 weeks?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

5 weeks old is way young to take from its mother. look foward to possibly having some behavioral problems as a pup, may take more work that most. I suggest sticking around and asking a lot of questions and learning a lot.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

How far are you from the seller? From what I have learned i would even suggest asking the seller to keep her with the mom for a bit longer no?


----------



## NewPitOnwer1974 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah I should have done some research, the guy told me the mother stopped feeding him. He is eating really well, but he is really clingy to us already. So maybe to young to tell is it is mixed with something else?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey well to start off with I would like to say hes a cute lil pup! As far as the bat ears I have seen lotsa apbt's with those ears...I think it adds some personality. Ok next if you are looking at pics on the internet and seeing really stout thick puppies...you are most likely seeing American Bullys. As far as the question is he a real APBT...he looks similar to one in my eyes...but without paperwork theres no way to tell 100%. Either way though you got yourself I great lifelong friend there!!! As far as the comments that you should never have bought a dog of cl or kijiji...that has some validity...but c'mon now. Not everyone has a couple hundred to go out and spend on a dog...does that mean he doesn't deserve to own one? Also the dog was already there...for sale...would you rather nobody purchase the dog and he ends up in a shelter...I do not promote those breeding practices but I live in reality and the truth is that it is there and happening everyday...so until things change I am happy that you were there to give the lil guy a chance!!! I hope full blooded or not that you see the great qualitys in the pup and give him alotta love...he deserves it!

Good luck!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW that puppy is really young! It may be mixed but you will not get a better idea till he gets bigger. CUTE puppy but he looks wormy. You should take him to the vet (do not put him on the floor, hold him) and get some vaccines in him and deworm the pup. Also the vet will check his heart and make sure he is healthy. Either way you have a cute puppy and it will be interesting to see how he grows up.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Stick around and learn from the forum. I'm a noob and it has helped me a ton. Like said above, take him to a vet and take it from there. Good luck and post some pics as it grows, after a week or two you won't care what it is(breed)


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol hes so cute, im sure im incorrect but in the pix he looks like a chi!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

wow 5 weeks is young hard for me to tell


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> lol hes so cute, im sure im incorrect but in the pix he looks like a chi!


lol me to i didnt want to be the first to say it:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

My jaw just dropped! NO good breeder would let a 5 week old pup leave the mother or the litter. OMGosh, take him back because he can get parvo and other illnesses. He can't get vacced till 7 weeks so he is in danger of walking outside and getting ill or you coming home with the virus. wait till he is 8 weeks old. I hate byb's!! ugh! with a passion!
-.-
and do you have a picture of BOTH sire and dam?
call the breeder and ask for pictures of both parents and tell him that the pup is too young to leave the mother and should stay with her and the litter. They need to be weaned (right now that pup should still be nursing while the mother is weaning them.)
All the breeder would have to do is keep him for another 3 weeks and also, how much did you pay for him? Why didn't the breeder keep the pup and use the money for his first vet visit and shots (THEY HAVE TO DO THIS!) all breeders must do this before selling.
Riley's money went to the first vet visit and first shots. the breeder wasnt letting any pups go until they were 7 weeks when they got the vet visit.

And yes, sometimes pit's get the bat ears. I really have no clue why but it does happen.

Sounds like this breeder is bad news tho and shouldn't be breeding.


and not being mean, I just hate when I see this same issue.

=/


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Im thinking French bull dog X pit 
or 
Boston Terrier X pit.


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks like it at least has some in it maybe, theres so many damn people who get two dogs and think there breeders irkes me soemtimes.

cute little guy regardless.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

First of all Welcome! I hope that you stick around and learn, you did the right thing by signing up!

The puppy looks like he needs to be de wormed and have a health check up. He does not look healthy at all from the pics. And as far as the breed.. he doesn't look like a full blood APBT at all. He may be APBT mixed... it is hard to tell at such a young age. I am interested in seeing how he matures! He is a cutie! But I have never seen ears on a pit pup that young. Generally the ears lay flat til they are around 7 or 8 weeks then they start to perk up and do crazy things. Thats just from my personal experience with them though.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

if he got if off CL im sure there is not an option to take pup back to be with mom, your just gonna have to stick it out. Good luck with him, you can get his first 7-1 shot at 6wks but some vets will do it now


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL...don't let everyone get you all freaked out...the puppy looks fine...deworm him...give him his shots...and enjoy life with that batty eared pit bull.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> if he got if off CL im sure there is not an option to take pup back to be with mom, your just gonna have to stick it out. Good luck with him, you can get his first 7-1 shot at 6wks but some vets will do it now


I got Riley from craigslist. NOT all breeders are that bad. Riley was from an oops litter, they didn't want to breed her mother because of some faults and somehow the male found his way into her kennel and yeah, they came home to them apart but in the same area. Riley's breeders posted the pups at 2 weeks old to make sure they got homes before they were 8 weeks old and ready for their home. Riley got a vet checkup and her first set of shots at 7 weeks old and they wouldnt let the pups leave until they were vet checked. When I went to pick Rys up they told me what food she was on so I could switch slowly if I wanted and the vets they used so i could either stick with them or go to my own vet. they also gave me her vet papers and their e-mail to keep in touch. which they were extremely resonsable people. I was surprised!

__________________________________________________

I suggest buying puppy formula and some soft canned food and mixing the two and feeding him this way. it is how most breeders wean their pups and how mine weaned theirs. Don't let the pup outside and when he turns 7 weeks book a vet visit and have an exam aswell as his first set of shots. again, this should have been the breeders job not yours. =/

good luck with him, he is cute!


----------



## daltonspitt (Jan 11, 2010)

*part pit for shore*

from time to time ears stand up. Dalton


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It will do no good to take the dog back to the breeder now and frankly it is probably better in your care than with the BYB who sold him to you. Most dogs from APBT's do not stay with mom till they are 6-8 weeks old. Many pup have to be weaned as early as 3.5 weeks because the mom's quit feeding them or they get too aggressive with them. It is important for the littermates to be together but getting a 5 weeks from a BYB breeder doesn't mean you will have health or behavior issues. I have several great working dogs I got at 5 weeks and they were normal puppies.

Be happy with the puppy you have and do not worry about getting him at 5 weeks. He can get a Parvo only vaccine right now or wait till he is 6 weeks for a 5 way vaccine.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It will do no good to take the dog back to the breeder now and frankly it is probably better in your care than with the BYB who sold him to you. Most dogs from APBT's do not stay with mom till they are 6-8 weeks old. Many pup have to be weaned as early as 3.5 weeks because the mom's quit feeding them or they get too aggressive with them. It is important for the littermates to be together but getting a 5 weeks from a BYB breeder doesn't mean you will have health or behavior issues. I have several great working dogs I got at 5 weeks and they were normal puppies.
> 
> Be happy with the puppy you have and do not worry about getting him at 5 weeks. He can get a Parvo only vaccine right now or wait till he is 6 weeks for a 5 way vaccine.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Very good post! Keep up the great work I really enjoy your posts!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My pup left her mom at 5 weeks... I took her at 7... shes a good dog.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> i dont know if its common but the can stand up from time to time. personally i have noticed that every pitbulls ear are different. there seems to be no real standard jmo. ok now on to the next thing about your pup being smaller than other pitbulls. to be fair you have to compare apples to apples. most of the pics you might see online of pitbulls may be actually bullies. do you have any papers for your pup? without papers you can never prove its a true APBT. but if it looks like a duck and walks like a duck its a pitbull..lol. post some pics and im sure you will get more expert advice than mine. good luck and welcome to GP.


a couple of Tudors(supposedly had a fighing bull terrier black tan and white) dogs w/ bull terrier ears.. Criswells general lee looks like a bull terrier LOL.. He got it from the boyles stuff.

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=16075

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=77

But na''' _I 2nd performance_.. not to say thats not a cute lil dog.. Street pits are scatterbred and have gator pits and american pits fastlane pits Brindle pits rofalmao... I would spayed/neuter and love the lil' guy... make him the best of whatever he is.. Some people cross patterdales and everything else confusing them along w/ street pits ghetto pits yard dogs etc. etc.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

look at my pups ears!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

He really is small, even at 5 weeks old for a pit puppy. He is cute none the less.
Like many have already said, it is hard to tell right now, at least till he grows a lil more. 
The stripe down his head is a characteristic of many breeds, so I would not go on that.
He does look like he needs some vet care for deworming and shots and overall health check.
You will find alot of misconception on places like kijiji and cl. Not saying everyone on there is bad, but those sites can be a main source for suckers. Not calling you one, but alot of people get dupped.
Next time if you want a specific breed, go to a rep. breeder, one where you can see both parents, papers, living conditions, etc.
I know alot of people in this economy now can't afford $500 for a dog, but there are good deals out there from rep. people/breeders.

I would like to see your lil fellow there in the next couple of weeks. He has a beautiful color on him. Love him till your heart can't stand it.
He is clingy because he was took away so young. Most breeders will not let them go till they are at least 6-8 weeks old, 8 weeks being betteR.

Good luck with your lil man!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

So, it is alright to take a 5 week old puppy home? 
Why wouldn't the breeder let me take mine until she had a vet check and her first set of shots?


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, everyone has a opinion.I would keep the Dog and yes to me,it looks like a Pitbull Puppy.I would find a good Vet but, be prepared for alot of visits in the beginning..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> So, it is alright to take a 5 week old puppy home?
> Why wouldn't the breeder let me take mine until she had a vet check and her first set of shots?


It's definitely not "alright" but several of us have before we knew better and all of our dogs are perfectly fine. But it might take a little extra work. It sounds like your breeder did a pretty good job on re homing their pups. My friend called me and said "come get this pup, the mom won't feed them and we don't want them anymore" So I took her to my other best friend who had experience in raising very young pups because I couldn't get her to eat solid foods. She got Helena on the right track for me and then I took her after 2 weeks when she was eating and doing well. She got to be with 2 of her other litter mates during that time as well.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> It's definitely not "alright" but several of us have before we knew better and all of our dogs are perfectly fine. But it might take a little extra work. It sounds like your breeder did a pretty good job on re homing their pups. My friend called me and said "come get this pup, the mom won't feed them and we don't want them anymore" So I took her to my other best friend who had experience in raising very young pups because I couldn't get her to eat solid foods. She got Helena on the right track for me and then I took her after 2 weeks when she was eating and doing well. She got to be with 2 of her other litter mates during that time as well.


I've never taken a pup younger then 7 weeks.I refuse to touch pups too young since there could be issues with them health wise if the mother stopped feeding one. If the breeder couldn't hand rear them then he had no right having a litter or anyone like that for that matter. most of my pups were 8 to 9 weeks when I got them and yes, Riley's breeder was very resposable with their pups. I was very taken back by how nice and friendly they were. 
and I was very lucky as a child to have had alot of interet in dogs, cats and read many books about them. I wanted to be a vet but couldn't do the shot thing so I refused to go to school for that. I know what I need to know and what to look for in a byb and a responsable breeder. so thank god with my knowledge I stayed far away from breeders like this poor lil' mans.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> So, it is alright to take a 5 week old puppy home?
> Why wouldn't the breeder let me take mine until she had a vet check and her first set of shots?


In CT you can not legally sell a puppy younger than 8 weeks old.


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love taking my mom's german shepherd, Duke to the dog park in Redondo Beach.
He's very passive but dominant against pesky mutts too so i like that about him.
I really wish I could take Betsy there but it ain't happening. Chicks love great looking dogs and pits and shepherds are too great breeds! So Duke is for the park...and Betsy is for everyday life.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> In CT you can not legally sell a puppy younger than 8 weeks old.


They need to have that law everywhere! I am so sick of all the byb's tossing young puppies around like they are not living creatures!

atleast las vegas has passed a law that all dogs that nonot have a breeding license MUST be altered, if not you will get a big fat fine worth much more then the pups you are trying to sell. so I hope alot of people are getting busted for bybreeding!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Ive had them as early as two weeks and up due to mom quit feeding ect. There can be lots of problems whelping a litter. Everyone of them that ive watched grow up have grown up fine, no problems what so ever.

Riley. CL is riddled with "oops" litters and byb's, 1 out of 100 is going to be a good person with good intentions. You were lucky when you got your dog.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Chinadog said:


> Ive had them as early as two weeks and up due to mom quit feeding ect. There can be lots of problems whelping a litter. Everyone of them that ive watched grow up have grown up fine, no problems what so ever.
> 
> Riley. CL is riddled with "oops" litters and byb's, 1 out of 100 is going to be a good person with good intentions. You were lucky when you got your dog.


Yeah, CL is a crock of crap for the most part especially the Jacksonville Florida CL! haha

Personally, I think... it's a breeders responsibility to take care of the litter if mom rejects them... whether it's 1 or 27 puppies. IMO when you make the big kid decision to breed dogs you should fork out all the time, money and effort it takes to raise a well balanced dog, not pawn it off on the most excited owner "on the list" or who calls on your classifieds add. It's sad that it does happen, but morally it's just wrong for someone to put someone in a position to have to hand raise a "piglet" (lol that's how pig got her name, because all puppies remind me of little pigs until they hit about 5 weeks old and she was the biggest). that probably hasn't ever had to experience that before. A lot of people don't realise you have to actually potty a puppy and feed them every 2-3 hours when they are that young.


----------

